# Searching for a cerebellar hypoplasia kitten for adoption



## wobblecat

Hi Everyone, 

Firstly hello! I'm new to the forum...

Not long ago we sadly had to say goodbye to our cerebellar kitty Sooki after losing her fight with kidney disease... 
She was hand reared by myself from 1 week of age being fostered from my place of work (i'm a vet nurse at local rescue shelter). Sooki arrived at the shelter as an orphan when her mum was found nearby killed in an RTA. She was covered in diarrhoea and tested positive for parvo and was on foster with me from day 1. It was a miracle in itself that a week old parvo kitten pulled through let alone one that suffered neurological damage. It took so much dedication and fight from both her & myself, learning new ways of feeding, adaptable toilet boxes, safe proofing/adapting the house etc etc. But the happiness she brought us all was worth every moment. Sadly with cerebellar, it is common that other conditions surface earlier than the norm which can cut their happy lives short. With Sooki it was her kidneys...but we all enjoyed a long 8 years full of joy that she gave to me & my other furries! And we know she left us feeling loved.
We now feel we are ready to adopt another kitty and can only think of offering another cerebellar kitten a loving home with experienced owners who would otherwise be overlooked or most commonly PTS.
I would just like to ask for everyone to keep an eye & ear out for any that may be seeking homes as we currently have a very loving & experienced one waiting  
Such a shame there is not a site which links to disbaled cats for adoption in the UK. You know they are out there, maybe desperate to be given a chance...but the question is where? X

Thank you
Natalie x


----------



## Guest

I hunted up some disabled cats for here, as we've had some fabulous people approach pf, wanting info on disabled cats needing homes. Most were 3 legged, one eyed, blind or deaf. There was a lady hopng to rehome an incontinent cat with no tail, but some people got stuck into her, and she left, distressed. She had a toddler,and lived in a little flat, with no garden, so there was no relief for her. Sadly, 2 of us had suggestions, but she never came back.

Is this conditon more frequent in some breeds? Perhaps you could ask the breed specific rescues.

What area are you, and what counties prepared to travel to? I'm in Oz, so I don't know where a number of counties fit together. Will hunt around, if you give those details.

edit I see Cambridgeshire, so Lincolnshire? what others?

Disabled cats listed here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/265400-special-needs-cats-abroad-2-a.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/266136-indoor-only-cats-looking-homes.html


----------



## wobblecat

Hi, many thanks for your reply.
I am based in Cambridgeshire but happy to travel all over the UK to rescue a cerebellar kitty in need.
Cerebellar Hypoplasia is not breed specific. When any unvaccinated pregnant cat is exposed to the disease panleukopenia, dependant how far along with the pregnancy she is, she will either abort the kittens or if near term, it will effect the cerebellum resulting in the kittens being born with 'cerebellar hypoplasia' or 'wobbly kitten syndrome' as some call it.
Sadly it is a very misunderstood condition with so many vets & rescues putting theses kittens to sleep who only have the mild to moderate form of the condition as they see it as cruel & painful ...far far from it...in the same way many put to sleep FIV kitties due to having such a narrow minded and old fashioned view on the virus with no openess to educate themselves :nonod:

A lovely video if interested in watching is: 
This Is Charley - YouTube

And this great website gives more info on the condition:
CH Kitty Club - Support For People Living With Cerebellar Hypoplasia Cats

Our Sooki was going to be PTS the day she came in on the advise of the vet who knew nothing on the condition but had many opinions on it! ...this proceeded with her giving us 8 years of joy


----------



## Guest

bumping this


----------



## Sonia18

Hi, I've just noticed that Coventry cat group have a young cat with this condition that they are looking to rehome. Their website is Coventry Cat Group if you wanted to have a look or get in touch with them. 
Good luck with it all.


----------



## wobblecat

I did see her...she is gorgeous! But sadly not suitable for my household.
I did a mass email to all the rescues around the UK and waited. I started recieving some lovely replies, many who were in tears that someone was specifically wanting to adopt a special needs cat as they never get such requests  I guess it's becoming so hard to rehome healthy cats so the 'wonky' ones never get a look in. I couldn't think of anything other than 'wonky' 
Well, there are now 3 possibilities 2 of which are cerebellar and one which is totally blind. We will be paying them a visit soon so fingers crossed!

And thank you Househens for bumping x


----------



## catcoonz

maybe if you have room you could take all 3 cats needing a home, would be easier than choosing between them.
either way i wish you luck and would love to see photos later of your cat.


----------



## Guest

Can you tell the other rescues to use the rescue area and list the cats needing INDOOR ONLY cats for people, and update, frequently? They can list seperately and use the thread I started, for easy finding of indoor only cats.


----------



## wobblecat

Hi Everyone! Thought i'd update you all that my search is over!!! :thumbup:
Initially i was looking for 1 kitt but these two come as a pair and i did not have the heart to split them. 
They are from a rescue in Northampton. A tabby boy & torti girl with moderate cerebellar. They scoot along the floor, climb the curtains and use their tray but walk with the funny gait and topple over to the side when running around. But they just get back up and continue...so resilient and an inspiration that's why i love them! 
I had a gulp in my throat the whole time i watched them :crying: 
They are 9 wks of age and getting their 1st vacc tomorrow so just waiting to see if i can collect tomorrow eve or saturday! Everything is ready and in place...and just the introductions with the existing kitties to look forward too!  I'm sure they'll be fine 
THANK YOU everyone for all you support in my search and i'll post piccies once i get them home this weekend xxx


----------



## Rolacolacube

Fantastic news. So pleased you have managed to find and help these 2 kitties. Can't wait to see the pics xx


----------



## Rolacolacube

I've just watched the video of Charley. I can't understand how a vet can put a gorgeous cat like Charley to sleep if he isn't in pain.

Just out of interest, what kind of household is most suited for a cat with this condition? Would it need to be the only cat? xx


----------



## wobblecat

Hi Rolacolacube! 
I think the sad thing is that many of the vets do not have sufficient knowledge on CH and many of the bigger rescues and their vets view cats with CH in an 'uncomfortable' manner and obvious damaged goods that no member of the public could be trusted to look after or possibly offer a home to  I remember working at a previous national cat rescue where a colleague of mine hand reared a CH kitten. At 3 mths of age she was assessed by the heads of animal welfare who decided to pts due to feeling 'uncomfortable' looking at her (despite her having an offer of a home) and how would she feel watching other cats doing things that she was unable to do...(she could do just as much, doesn't know any different and is not a HUMAN!  ). So she was pts because she made a bunch of twats feel uncomfortable...sorry it was a day that affected many of us and still does...and sadly that is what happens amongst many a big charity and many a vet...as it is 'easier'.
Ch cats can live amongst other cats happily! Mine did and hopefully will do again with the new ones  The only thing you have to be aware of is dependant on severity of the condition, many cats/kittens have poor co-ordination/mobility so would not be able to run as well/defend themselves hence introductions should be done slowly and carefully and ideally for the existing cats to be of a gentle nature. 
They also need modifications to the house (again dependant on severity) such as soft landing near sofas! food bowls placed high up and low sided litter trays. Stairs in the house could also pose a problem if the kitty is quite affected with his back legs. The following site is fantastic to learn all about CH cats and their needs: CH Kitty Club - Support For People Living With Cerebellar Hypoplasia Cats

xxx


----------



## Rolacolacube

wobblecat said:


> Hi Rolacolacube!
> I think the sad thing is that many of the vets do not have sufficient knowledge on CH and many of the bigger rescues and their vets view cats with CH in an 'uncomfortable' manner and obvious damaged goods that no member of the public could be trusted to look after or possibly offer a home to  I remember working at a previous national cat rescue where a colleague of mine hand reared a CH kitten. At 3 mths of age she was assessed by the heads of animal welfare who decided to pts due to feeling 'uncomfortable' looking at her (despite her having an offer of a home) and how would she feel watching other cats doing things that she was unable to do...(she could do just as much, doesn't know any different and is not a HUMAN!  ). So she was pts because she made a bunch of twats feel uncomfortable...sorry it was a day that affected many of us and still does...and sadly that is what happens amongst many a big charity and many a vet...as it is 'easier'.
> Ch cats can live amongst other cats happily! Mine did and hopefully will do again with the new ones  The only thing you have to be aware of is dependant on severity of the condition, many cats/kittens have poor co-ordination/mobility so would not be able to run as well/defend themselves hence introductions should be done slowly and carefully and ideally for the existing cats to be of a gentle nature.
> They also need modifications to the house (again dependant on severity) such as soft landing near sofas! food bowls placed high up and low sided litter trays. Stairs in the house could also pose a problem if the kitty is quite affected with his back legs. The following site is fantastic to learn all about CH cats and their needs: CH Kitty Club - Support For People Living With Cerebellar Hypoplasia Cats
> 
> xxx


That's so awful that the kitty had a home and was still PTS. That just doesn't make any sense. If the kitty was in pain then it would be understandable but its just so sad 

Thank you for all the information. It wouldn't phase me in the future to have a kitty with CH but think I would have to wait for my youngest kitty to grow up as she is only a bab and is extremely hyperactive 

When are you getting your little ones?? xx


----------



## wobblecat

Hi Everyone...meet Rolo & Polly (as they are very 'roly poly'!) all settled at home :001_wub: xxx


----------



## cats galore

i've only just noticed this thread and i think it's great that someone can take the time to care for special needs cats - or any other animal come to that. if an animal is not in pain or distress then they should be allowed a life like any 'normal' animal. your new pair are gorgeous - you must keep us updated on their progress. it will be nice to see them grow and learn about the things they can do. they deserve a life like anyone does:thumbup1:


----------



## Rolacolacube

wobblecat said:


> Hi Everyone...meet Rolo & Polly (as they are very 'roly poly'!) all settled at home :001_wub: xxx


Oh my. What beauties :001_wub: :001_wub:

Lots more pics and updates needed xx


----------



## Sarahxx

Hello just wanted to say I have a ch cat , she is about two and a half years old.. I would love to adopt another ch cat but unfortunately I feel here in the uk they are pts and never come up for rehoming .. If anyone knows where I could get any information on rehoming please let me know


----------



## tincan

You've posted in the right place here Sarah although they don't come up that often , probs for the reasons stated in this thread  

Well done for wanting to give a loving home to cats/kitts with CH , I wish you all the best in your search .....


----------



## Helen M Stevens

wobblecat said:


> Hi Everyone! Thought i'd update you all that my search is over!!! :thumbup:
> Initially i was looking for 1 kitt but these two come as a pair and i did not have the heart to split them.
> They are from a rescue in Northampton. A tabby boy & torti girl with moderate cerebellar. They scoot along the floor, climb the curtains and use their tray but walk with the funny gait and topple over to the side when running around. But they just get back up and continue...so resilient and an inspiration that's why i love them!
> I had a gulp in my throat the whole time i watched them :crying:
> They are 9 wks of age and getting their 1st vacc tomorrow so just waiting to see if i can collect tomorrow eve or saturday! Everything is ready and in place...and just the introductions with the existing kitties to look forward too!  I'm sure they'll be fine
> THANK YOU everyone for all you support in my search and i'll post piccies once i get them home this weekend xxx


Not sure if you will pick this up, as it is a long time since the link, but wondered if I could pick your brain. I am in Bury St. Edmunds. Would love to adopt a CH kitty ... already have a Radial Hypoplasia boy - love him to bits. If you let me know you are out there .... Many thanks, Helen


----------



## Paddypaws

Helen M Stevens said:


> Not sure if you will pick this up, as it is a long time since the link, but wondered if I could pick your brain. I am in Bury St. Edmunds. Would love to adopt a CH kitty ... already have a Radial Hypoplasia boy - love him to bits. If you let me know you are out there .... Many thanks, Helen


Hey Helen, I guess you have contacted local cat rescues? You could drop a line to the lovely lady who runs Complicated Cat Rescue as she has several CH cats and I bet often gets contacted to see if she will take on more.
https://www.facebook.com/care4complicatedcats/
We have a member who runs a rescue and she might also be able to help
https://www.facebook.com/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats-610309825673191/
Do keep us posted.


----------



## Helen M Stevens

Hi, and thank you so much for your reply. I am just at the beginning of my search, so not contacted anywhere yet, but thank you so much for the contacts. I shall certainly follow up on them. My RH boy is incredibly loving and gentle and so I think we would have no problem introducing a kitten into the mix. We have enough love to go around! I will certainly keep you in the loop. Thanks again. xxx Helen


----------

